# Anyone Here I know?



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

Just wondering?

Chainsaw.......

Just to keep it on topic.


----------



## Jags (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah - probably.

(know anything about saws? )


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

Jags said:


> Yeah - probably.
> 
> (know anything about saws? )


 

I've been known to work on a saw.......


----------



## ScotO (Aug 23, 2013)

Randy, you're an effing legend........even on this forum......
Welcome brother! (I'm Stihl Wielder over "there")


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

Someone told me I should drop in and say hi.....


----------



## Jags (Aug 23, 2013)

Ring a bell?


----------



## Jags (Aug 23, 2013)

Get on over to the gear forum.  Its right up your alley.


----------



## cnice_37 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've been known to work on a saw.......


 
Monkey with one much?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

cnice_37 said:


> Monkey with one much?


 

A little tiny bit....


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 23, 2013)

You need the monkey avatar to make it official.

I knew you in another life under a different name in earlier days over on AS. Things are tamer here and there is no rep to beg for.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll have to crop the monkey to be rid of his weapon when I get back to my desktop.....


----------



## JOHN BOY (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Someone told me I should drop in and say hi.....


 
I'am sure you'll get asked a question or maybe 2   Welcome to the forum .


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 23, 2013)

I read more than I post on AS but your threads are the few I read "cover to cover".  Glad you stopped by to say hi!  

I think you'll find things here are "civilized" (most of the time, ) and just a bunch of folks wanting to get their firewood diced up in short order.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if I can put my contact info in my sig or not......I'm pretty easy to find though. A google search with "Mastermind meets" will bring my stuff up.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 23, 2013)

I come here when I feel the need to speak in more than 5 words. 

...or start an oil discussion without fear of someone lighting my shorts on fire.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok I have not been on Arb. site in years. Is this the Randy on Ebay?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Ok I have not been on Arb. site in years. Is this the Randy on Ebay?


 
Mastermind_Work_Saws on ebay. I don't sell there much anymore though.....


----------



## kingquad (Aug 24, 2013)

You may be getting my business early next year.  I've gotta get this house sold and get my divorce finished though.  I've got a 365xt that needs some attention.  It's a damn good saw, but it's boring.  I don't use it cause the 550xp I bought off of Tzed250 does most of what I need and is just more fun.


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeppers!


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 24, 2013)

kingquad said:


> You may be getting my business early next year. I've gotta get this house sold and get my divorce finished though. I've got a 365xt that needs some attention. It's a damn good saw, but it's boring. I don't use it cause the 550xp I bought off of Tzed250 does most of what I need and is just more fun.


 
That 365xt is really a screaming 372xt, just needs a small change to the ports to make them the same. Tzed250 is a pretty cook guy, I had a lot of conversations with him on AS in years past. The 550xp looks cool, though it has that outboard clutch that keeps me from buying one.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll have to crop the monkey to be rid of his weapon when I get back to my desktop.....


 
Now there is the monkey moniker we know and love... sans the sidearm.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 24, 2013)

Must have gotten a concealed carry permit.  Smart monkey.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 24, 2013)

Technically that's a chimp though, which is a primate and not a monkey.


----------



## fossil (Aug 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure if I can put my contact info in my sig or not......I'm pretty easy to find though. A google search with "Mastermind meets" will bring my stuff up.


 

I don't think it'll be a problem.  The folks we don't abide are the ones who pimp their products/services all the time, and I don't think you'll be doing that.  We direct those folks to the webmaster to talk about advertising rates.   A line or link in your sig shouldn't be a big deal.  If you have any worries or questions, just start up a convo with Craig Issod (webbie) and get his blessing.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 24, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Now there is the monkey moniker we know and love... sans the sidearm.


 

Mastermind was kind enough to holster it for us. Appreciated.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2013)

Just doing my part guys.


----------



## kingquad (Aug 24, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> That 365xt is really a screaming 372xt, just needs a small change to the ports to make them the same. Tzed250 is a pretty cook guy, I had a lot of conversations with him on AS in years past. The 550xp looks cool, though it has that outboard clutch that keeps me from buying one.


I don't trust my grinding skills


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 24, 2013)

kingquad said:


> I don't trust my grinding skills


 
I am sure that the MasterMind can turn a 365xt into a 372xt, and then some. Or Tree Slinger, Brad Snelling, or many other saw builders out there. Seems that everyone on AS now has a build, port or saw fix business on the side. I used to woods port saws myself, but only locally.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> I am sure that the MasterMind can turn a 365xt into a 372xt, and then some. Or Tree Slinger, Brad Snelling, or many other saw builders out there. Seems that everyone on AS now has a build, port or saw fix business on the side. I used to woods port saws myself, but only locally.


 


I don't do saws on the side. I modify over 200 saws every year. That's all I do.

Jasha, has given it up.......Brad does one a week or so......Stumpy is gone too.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 24, 2013)

Just seen this. .. Glad you ended up stopping by

Ain't gotta be an everyday guy here, but your info and insight would def be appreciated every once and a while.  Know your a busy man and all.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't do saws on the side. I modify over 200 saws every year. That's all I do.
> 
> Jasha, has given it up.......Brad does one a week or so......Stumpy is gone too.


 
Amusing. I have not kept pace. Lots of saw repair and builder ads in the sig files on AS these days though. Lots of newer names and it is hard to tell who does what there or how often. In my days there many years ago it was simpler (long before you joined that fracas). Very few ads there then as well. Of course is was also an endless brawl. I see that you are at odds with Brad there these days. On this site they have a much better ignore feature. If you put someone on the list, you do not see them or their posts at all. Its as if they are not on the forum. Its a great feature.  The also close any threads pretty fast here before they get out of hand.

Last I saw Jasha was a few years ago at a PNW GTG. I learned a few tricks from him. Same with Andy, who I bought saws from in WA. Nothing like that kind of depth here though. This site is more about stoves, pellets and firewood. And a few stray threads about saws. A few loggers and arborists, but mostly homeowners with wood and pellet stoves.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't know ya,  heard of you and its good to see you here. Hope u drop in a few times a week. Would be honored to have your knowledge here as well.

I have read briefly on AS before. But from what folks say I know what there talking g about when they say,  first thing out of the mouth is should buy a pro saw.  Or when they talk about oil wars.

The site looks to have plenty of good forums though. Site is just really busy with adds and such.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Amusing. I have not kept pace. Lots of saw repair and builder ads in the sig files on AS these days though. Lots of newer names and it is hard to tell who does what there or how often. In my days there many years ago it was simpler (long before you joined that fracas). Very few ads there then as well. Of course is was also an endless brawl. I see that you are at odds with Brad there these days. On this site they have a much better ignore feature. If you put someone on the list, you do not see them or their posts at all. Its as if they are not on the forum. Its a great feature.  The also close any threads pretty fast here before they get out of hand.
> 
> Last I saw Jasha was a few years ago at a PNW GTG. I learned a few tricks from him. Same with Andy, who I bought saws from in WA. Nothing like that kind of depth here though. This site is more about stoves, pellets and firewood. And a few stray threads about saws. A few loggers and arborists, but mostly homeowners with wood and pellet stoves.


 

LMAO......Brad is at odds with himself.


----------



## Jags (Aug 26, 2013)

Now THERE is the hairy face we all know.... (thanks Randy )


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome Randy,

I read your posts/watched your videos on AS last year a lot when I was researching what saw to upgrade to from an MS290.  I went with the MS261 and now that I've heard the 261c is coming out, I am starting to think about selling it and upgrading to the 261c.  I've seen the recent thread from Brad about the gains he got and am very curious to see what you are able to do.  I love my MS261 in stock form and have been trying to justify having it ported or at minimum, have the muffler modded being that I only use it for firewood. For the 261c, I know I would like the ease of M-tronic and not having to mess with the carb settings.  So... based on your finding with porting the 261c, I may be purchasing one, then sending it your way once I can find the funds to do so.  I will continue to follow your 261c porting threads on AS, but feel free to start a thread here on the topic . 

Clyde


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2013)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Welcome Randy,
> 
> I read your posts/watched your videos on AS last year a lot when I was researching what saw to upgrade to from an MS290. I went with the MS261 and now that I've heard the 261c is coming out, I am starting to think about selling it and upgrading to the 261c. I've seen the recent thread from Brad about the gains he got and am very curious to see what you are able to do. I love my MS261 in stock form and have been trying to justify having it ported or at minimum, have the muffler modded being that I only use it for firewood. For the 261c, I know I would like the ease of M-tronic and not having to mess with the carb settings. So... based on your finding with porting the 261c, I may be purchasing one, then sending it your way once I can find the funds to do so. I will continue to follow your 261c porting threads on AS, but feel free to start a thread here on the topic .
> 
> Clyde


 
I've got a MS261C on the way from KY. I'll be sure to show step by step how much more there is in that saw than just a muffler mod.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a MS261C on the way from KY. I'll be sure to show step by step how much more there is in that saw than just a muffler mod.


Now that's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 26, 2013)

MS261C? I would want an MS261-M myself. The auto tune models are out in Europe now. Though they only seem to be available in C-M versons.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> MS261C? I would want an MS261-M myself. The auto tune models are out in Europe now. Though they only seem to be available in C-M versons.


 

The "C" is the M-Tronic (autotune) version.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 26, 2013)

Eye remain C-onfused. The only 261s sold here are the plain and C-Q models, which are not m-tronic. No M-tronic saws listed in the US for the 261. To split hairs, the C designation is for the chain brake feature (big lever on the back), Q is for the quick stop, M is for M-tronic. I buy and ship a lot of saws overseas...


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 26, 2013)

M-Tronic 261's are now becoming available stateside... 

The "Job" here has already been spoken for. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/243141.htm


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes sir Dex, there is an M-Tronic version of the 261 in route to TN as I type.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yes sir Dex, there is an M-Tronic version of the 261 in route to TN as I type.


I just watched the 241 video on that thread in the link that MM provided....man that little puppy kicks some azz...

Can't wait to see the 261c......Randy you are a true mastermind....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2013)

I just try really hard.....


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 26, 2013)

Jealous....

BTW- I waited till the Carb kit came in. So they are in route. .. Both in the same box


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2013)

My hero.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> My hero.



Pretty sure its the other way around.... A man of integrity, honesty, and always willing to pay it forward. 

I have parted ways with quite a few toys and tools at a very discounted price (a lot for FREE).  Always believed in Karma.  Those that deserve it? Should get it. (Good karma that is )


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Pretty sure its the other way around.... A man of integrity, honesty, and always willing to pay it forward.
> 
> I have parted ways with quite a few toys and tools at a very discounted price (a lot for FREE). Always believed in Karma.  Those that deserve it? Should get it. (Good karma that is )


You are a class act brother.....we've had this group hug before methinks....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2013)

Bradley is pissed at me right now looks like.

I called him out on his offer to do "stage one" mods......looked like a 125.00 muffler mod to me.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 26, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You are a class act brother.....we've had this group hug before methinks....




Yep... X2 Scotty


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Bradley is pissed at me right now looks like.
> 
> I called him out on his offer to do "stage one" mods......looked like a 125.00 muffler mod to me.




Thats an awful lot to do nothing... In my opinion


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome Randy, nice to see that familiar face. As was stated, lots of good folks here just getting in their firewood & such, well except Dex. He just buys his wood so He has time to polish his saws for pics.
Welcome to Hearth.com, looking forward to your insight & wit. Pro saws & drain oil are where it's at right?
A C


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Bradley is pissed at me right now looks like.
> 
> I called him out on his offer to do "stage one" mods......looked like a 125.00 muffler mod to me.


 
Oh, but it's quite enjoyable form the sidelines.  Because of you and Brad, I've gained 10 lbs. just from eating the popcorn.


----------



## Stihlmike (Aug 27, 2013)

Glad to see you on this site as well. Just subscribed to your youtube channel. Man some of your saws sound and run like they have a snowmobile engine on them. Great stuff, can't wait to learn more about small engines.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Aug 27, 2013)

Randy,

What do you do with all of the cookies you cut when testing these saws?  I have to image they pile up quickly if you are modding 200 saws a year.  Do they eventually make it into a wood stove or furnace?  Are you a woodburner, or are you in this solely for your love/expertise of chainsaws?


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Bradley is pissed at me right now looks like.
> 
> I called him out on his offer to do "stage one" mods......looked like a 125.00 muffler mod to me.


 
You would do well to leave that war over there on AroborShyte... I happen to like and respect Brad myself.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 27, 2013)

What was your username over there when you got banned?


----------



## kingquad (Aug 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> LMAO......Brad is at odds with himself.


LOL


----------



## fabsroman (Aug 28, 2013)

Man, this thread was all full of love until the last couple of posts I read. Great to be spending some of my time here again. I'll have more to spend here in the winter.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep, Brad is a good guy. 

I take many of those AS chainsaw discussions with a grain of salt--sometimes it's the size of a deer block!


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2013)

Randy, your legend precedes you.  Glad to have you aboard.  Don't be a stranger.


----------

